# Baby hedgie keeps pooping where he sleeps in his igloo?



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

My new baby always seems to like pooping in his little igloo where he sleeps and gets very messy. I heard they don't normally poop where they sleep but he is very fond of it resulting in lots of poopy boots. I still spot clean everyday and pick up the poop but I'm worried this isn't very hygienic. I've tried moving his poop to a corner so hopefully he'll choose there instead but no luck so far. Any ideas?


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Hedgies really poop wherever they want. Very few are litter trained, most just go wherever! Some are picky about pooping in their igloo, but others just don't care! Maybe when he gets older he'll stop pooping in his igloo, there's a chance he could outgrow it?
Keep moving it in the corner, and he might start going there, but if he doesn't it's totally normal.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most adults only poop in their sleeping area if they are ill. Babies, especially when first in a new home, often will potty in their beds. Give him some time and he will most likely stop.


----------



## BowserAndPeach (Apr 27, 2013)

Pooping habits vary greatly among hedgehogs. My little boy is quite the gentleman and will only poop in one corner of the cage. My little girl on the other hand is a slob and will poop just about anywhere, including her cozy tent (sleeping area), her food, her wheel, and just about every surface of the cage. It really just depends on the hedgehog.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

Nancy said:


> Most adults only poop in their sleeping area if they are ill. Babies, especially when first in a new home, often will potty in their beds. Give him some time and he will most likely stop.


Okay good to know  he's very good at only pooping in one corner on the paper towel but still likes to always go in his igloo lol.


----------

